# Tethering creates a new network every time



## qwertymodo (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm currently running CM10.1.2-toro on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus, and every single time I tether my computer using the built-in Wi-Fi tethering option, it creates a new network. This does a couple of things. First of all, it takes forever to connect, often as long as 2-3 minutes. Second, it gives it a new, incrementing name every time (i.e. my SSID is "Droid" and each new connection it comes up as Droid 1, Droid 2... Droid 37, etc.). Third, it requires me to set the network type (Home, Work, Public) every time. I have searched around for this, and most of the answers just say it's a problem with Windows. It isn't. I had my Droid X for 2 years with Wifi-Tether for Root Users, and it never did this. This is definitely an issue with the tethering implementation on the GNex, perhaps the issue is with CM, I'm not sure. I did happen to find one thread (which I can't find now to link to, but I'll add the link if I find it), that indicated that the issue occurred because the MAC address was changed every time the tethering connection was created, causing Windows to thing it's seeing a completely new device every time. This seems to be in line with what I'm experiencing. However, the solution posed in that thread (writing the desired MAC address to /sys/module/g_android/parameters/dev_addr at boot time) doesn't seem to work. I've written the MAC address to that file and it still creates a new network every time. Has anybody else experienced/found a solution to this issue?


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

This is normal. I'm up to network 300 something 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkuligowski (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine does the same...I'm following this thread though in case someone has a solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## qwertymodo (Dec 24, 2011)

Are either of you running cyanogenmod? I'm thinking of submitting a bug report, but I'm not sure if the bug is in cm or if it's upstream in the android mainline. I didn't bother to test on stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tkuligowski (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm running eclipse....does the same thing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## singleta (Sep 26, 2013)

It does the same thing with Samsung Galaxy S3 and Windows 8 over USB tether


----------



## forkup (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a solution for the changing mac address on the cyanogenmod forum and also xda, I just fixed mine last week. No more changing mac addy thank god. Vrz really dropped the ball on this one and never offered a solution.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you running stock kernel on cm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertymodo (Dec 24, 2011)

forkup said:


> There is a solution for the changing mac address on the cyanogenmod forum and also xda, I just fixed mine last week. No more changing mac addy thank god. Vrz really dropped the ball on this one and never offered a solution.


Can you link me to this? I've found and tried at least 2 different "solutions" involving boot-time scripts, and neither has worked. I'd love to get this fixed.

Here's one of the solutions I tried



calripkenturner said:


> Are you running stock kernel on cm?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm running CM 10.1.3-toro, w/kernel version 3.0.31-cyanogenmod-g9c74909


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Flash a different kernel and your Mac will stick something with cm's kernel causes a change every time you boot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertymodo (Dec 24, 2011)

Can you point me towards a good guide for understanding custom kernels? I've never installed a new kernel before, my previous phone was a Droid X that had a locked bootloader and didn't support custom kernels, and all I've used on the GNex is the one that comes with the CM ROM installation. I know not it's not as simple as "what's the best kernel", I just want a better understanding of what aspects of the system will be affected by a kernel swap, what potential problems may occur if the kernel isn't compatible with the ROM I'm using, as well as how to determine whether or not it *is* compatible (or whether that's even an issue at all...). I've seen the sticky listing available kernels, I just have absolutely no idea what the differences are, and how to go about choosing one...

Edit: several of the custom GNex kernels out there haven't been updated to the 4.2.x sources, and all of those I've tried so far have refused to boot. The ones I've tried that have worked (Leankernel, GLaDOS), still create new networks every time.


----------



## Gurvender.Bahia (Mar 14, 2014)

Resolved:

On Windows 7

1 Open Network & Sharing Center

2 Change adapter settings

3 Right click (on your tethered "Remote NDIS based Internet Sharing Device", in my case its "LAN-Huawei-USB")

4 Status

5 Details

6 Copy the IPv4 Address, Subnet Mask, Default Gateway & DNS Servers (in my case its- ipv4: 192.168.42.11, subnet: 255.255.255.0, gateway: 192.168.42.129, dns servers: 208.67.222.222 & 8.8.8.8)

7 again Right click (on your tethered "Remote NDIS based Internet Sharing Device", in my case its "LAN-Huawei-USB")

8 Properties

9 Highlight "Internet protocol version 4 (TCP/IPv4)

10 Properties

11 Use the following IP address:

12 enter what you copied earlier from STATUS here

13 OK

14 close all windows

Now your computer will stop creating Networks, mine has stopped at "Network 14"


----------

